# New Guy



## COVALawn (Sep 5, 2021)

Hey everyone. My name is Adam and I live in Southeastern VA. I've had a lot of different turf types over the last 6 or 7 years but have never been able to find what made me happy. In the heart of the transition zone, TTTF and KBG struggled to stay alive all summer. I have a little too much shade for Bermuda and was never able to get it to a turf density that I liked.

This year I sprayed out about 10k sqft of TTTF and planted zenith zoysia from seed. It's going pretty well so far and I am enjoying have a green lawn while my neighbors' lawns are checking out.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF @COVAguy!


----------

